# Little Big Planet on PS3



## rob28 (Nov 7, 2008)

Anyone else got it?

I've been playing it for a week now and I'm not bored - which is a record for me and platform games.

It's the only game I've come across which the wife can play as well and we can have a good laugh together as we die once again....

The versatility of the game is great and the creator feature is keeping my busy for hours. I know what I'm gonna be doing over Christmas while SWMBO is at work.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

There is a MGS4 expansion pack coming out for this very soon


----------



## rob28 (Nov 7, 2008)

Oooh - paintballs and everything. Should be interesting.


----------



## brightpinkstar (Jul 5, 2006)

I have this but, havent been able to play it yet. My list of games I have but havent finished/played is growing! GTA4 (currently playing on 360), Quantum Of Solace (360), Little Big Planet, and Assassins Creed. :lol: Dont you love getting games for xmas!


----------

